
Google’s TensorFlow processor crushes Intel, Nvidia in inference workloads - wonderous
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/247199-googles-dedicated-tensorflow-processor-tpu-makes-hash-intel-nvidia-inference-workloads
======
wonderous
Related research paper, In-Datacenter Performance Analysis of a Tensor
Processing Unit​:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14074814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14074814)

